# Still trying to get MythTV working, SQL related



## danaeckel (May 24, 2013)

Well, I gave up on the cx88 drivers since I can't get them to load at boot, so I got a HDHomerun. Well, I got MythTV to connect, scan channels and all that good stuff. Now I want to connect and use my Myth. I installed Webmyth, and every time I click on anything it takes over a minute for each page to load. This is how I would like to interface, but that speed is unusable, so I installed a front end on a remote computer, and it won't connect to the database.  It hangs for a for a bit, then errors out, unable to connect. I would have to assume from what I read MySQL doesn't accept connections over the LAN by default. I look into this on Google, and the answer I find is edit my.conf, and it isn't there. Could somebody toss me a bone? I am hitting a roadblock no matter where I turn.

Dana


----------



## jalla (May 24, 2013)

You don't need /var/db/mysql/my.cnf. mysqld should bind to port 3306 on all interfaces by default. You do need however to grant access specifically to each user, i.e 'user@localhost' is different from 'user@remotehost'.

If you have a mysql-client on the MythTV server you may want to test connectivity from the command line.

`mysql -h<host> -u<user> -p mythconverg`


----------

